# Vacccum cleanse suggestions needed



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Everyone, looking to get an vaccum cleaner for the car only, what are your suggestions?
Not looking to spend a fortune but would like it to have a long reach hose, good suction and very easy to transport and store.
I already have a Dyson for the house (upright model so not very good for car even using Dyson extension hose).
Don’t need a wet and dry vac as I already have a carpet cleaner that has a handheld device that I can use in car if needed.
Thanks for the suggestions in advance.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi,

I've been researching this recently and it seems Wickes do quite a well recommended wet/dry vac for £40 - it also includes a power blow option so you can use it for basic (nooks and crannies) water drying/removal which is really handy

Also seen some similarly good reviews about the Titan vacs

I think I'm going to start with the Wickes one and only return it if it's rubbish 

P.S. It's also recommended to swap to one of the drum style filters which you can get on eBay for £7 to replace the rubbish default paper/foam filters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Titan model from Screwfix, noisy but very good suction


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

dyson cylinder type for me, house and car


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Titan model from Screwfix, noisy but very good suction


This gets my vote too:thumb:


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

AudiPhil said:


> This gets my vote too:thumb:


Seems quite a few people really rate them. Had one in the basket a while ago when it went down in price to £29.99 and ended up not buying it as I said I already have a carpet cleaner and a vaccum for the house so was thinking only getting a vaccum but it seems that their vaccum capacity is really good.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I never see anyone say they have one but I have a Karcher w.d.2 and I've always been happy with it. Think they're about £45.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Numatic Henry :thumb:

https://www.vacsrus.co.uk/product/refurbished-numatic-henry-hoover-vacuum-cleaner-1200w-high-power


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Another vote for the Titan from Screwfix. Had mine a couple of years now. Superb at both wet and dry!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got the Wickes one - an excellent machine, but worth updating the filter for a few more pounds.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Nick-ST said:


> Another vote for the Titan from Screwfix. Had mine a couple of years now. Superb at both wet and dry!


Been looking at them... don't need one with wet as I have a carpet cleaner already that I can use in car if needed but must say I do like the blower option. 
Do you need to upgrade the filter as everyone does with the wickes one? 
Also seen a nilfisk wet dry on toolstation but don't know if they are any good.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

pxr5 said:


> I've got the Wickes one - an excellent machine, but worth updating the filter for a few more pounds.


Where did you buy the upgraded filter from any link? 
Also are they made only for the wickes one or can they be used on the Titan? Thanks


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

can say the karcher bug sponge mentioned is a good powerful machine as well as the titan from screwfix. owned the karcher before now using the titan from screwfix


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

ishaaq said:


> can say the karcher bug sponge mentioned is a good powerful machine as well as the titan from screwfix. owned the karcher before now using the titan from screwfix


Did you had to change/upgrade the filter on your Titan same as the wickes one?


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

fabionvieira said:


> Did you had to change/upgrade the filter on your Titan same as the wickes one?


on the karcher i had to change the filter as i also used it during building work.

the titan i have not changed the filter yet. still strong so far and again using during building work.

but i have noticed a lot of the bags and filter etc can be had cheaper on ebay but screwfix are very competitive themselves.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

fabionvieira said:


> Where did you buy the upgraded filter from any link?
> Also are they made only for the wickes one or can they be used on the Titan? Thanks


Don't know about the Titan, but I bought mine from ebay. Wickes sell them too, but dearer:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wet-Dry-...1:g:f5oAAOSw4I1ZlbYX:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a Karcher WD3 and love it, but I fear they've possibly stopped making it now. It has a really long cable and hose, the suction is great, it can blow if required, it's pretty quiet and it wasn't too expensive (about £90 from B&Q a couple of years back I think).


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What about this one on offer at Slims was £50 now £36
https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/ac...arance-items/slim-s-vacuum-cleaner-1000w.html


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

camerashy said:


> What about this one on offer at Slims was £50 now £36
> https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/ac...arance-items/slim-s-vacuum-cleaner-1000w.html


Thanks for the heads up, but I think that one will have less suction power as it's only 1000w. 
Also doesn't seem to have the blower option and the size of the hose it's way smaller but thanks anyway. 
So far everyone going for the Titan, funny nobody mentioned having the nilfisk buddy II.


----------

